# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  Web Development FAQ

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

This thread will list the information such as software, language usage, etc used in web development.

Software tools:

Notepad/Notepad ++
Dreamweaver
Aptana Studio
Flash
PhotoShop


Nightwalker

----------


## Nightwalker83

Coding Examples:

Refer to Mendhak's thread here.

----------

